# What do you call these? Slang nicknames etc



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

So many products out there have a different name than what is actually listed by the manufactures. Just wondering if there are any nicknames, slang names, etc for these. England and Canadian terms welcome also.

Thanks in advance for your answers, I like finding out other names for products for adwords.

1.









2.









3.









4.











5.











JJ


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

Here are some more

6.










7.










8.











9.











10.


----------



## Chris Simms (Oct 23, 2007)

Around here we call #7 a County Clamp


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

#9 - Acorn


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Aiken Colon said:


> So many products out there have a different name than what is actually listed by the manufactures. Just wondering if there are any nicknames, slang names, etc for these. England and Canadian terms welcome also.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your answers, I like finding out other names for products for adwords.
> 
> ...


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Aiken Colon said:


> Here are some more
> 
> 6.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Aiken Colon said:


> So many products out there have a different name than what is actually listed by the manufactures. Just wondering if there are any nicknames, slang names, etc for these. England and Canadian terms welcome also.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your answers, I like finding out other names for products for adwords.
> 
> ...


Well that's what i call 'em


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Aiken Colon said:


> Here are some more
> 
> 6. Summatt american [* see#1]
> 
> ...


Insulated line tap


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

6. Chair lug
7. JJR clamp
9. Bugnut or Acorn.



You can find some names at Tradeslang.com.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

2. Terminal strip
3. Insulated terminal strip
7. Water pipe clamp
8. Cheater lug
9. Ground rod clamp


----------



## Mackie (Mar 16, 2008)

Oh, man! At my (now old) job, it's like learning a new language.

Spade terminal = fork (ok, no big deal)
Disconnect terminal = push on (alright)
Butt Splice = wire connector (no, a wire connector is something else we use)
Ring terminal = Eye let (???)
Pipe strap = loom clip (not quite)
Handy box = 660 box (not sure on that one)
Receptacle = outlet (we're supposed to be professionals here!)
Wire = cable
Cable = wire
Fishtape = string 

Oh, well.


----------

